# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  يا أبا دجانة، أليست لك عند الله حاجة؟

## احمد ابو انس

عن احد الصحابة من الأنصار، اسمه أبو دجانة الأنصاري كان مواظبا على صلاة الفجر جماعة خلف النبي صلى الله عليه وآله، ولكنه كان يخرج مسرعا بعد انتهاء الصلاة مباشرة، فأوقفه النبي صلى الله عليه وآله يوما وسأله قائلا : يا أبا دجانة، أليست لك عند الله حاجة؟ فقال أبو دجانة: يا رسول الله إنه ربي ولا أستغني عنه طرفة عين، فقال صلى الله عليه وآله : إذن لماذا لا تنتظر حتى تختم الصلاة ثم تدعو الله بما تريد؟ قال أبو دجانة : إن لي جارا من اليهود، وله نخلة تمتد فروعها في صحن داري فإذا هبت الريح ليلا أسقطت رطبها عندي، لذلك أخرج مسرعا لأجمع ذلك الرطب وأرده إلى صاحبه قبل أن يستيقظ أطفالي فيأكلوا منه وهم جياع، وأقسم لك يا رسول الله إنني رأيت أحد أولادي يمضغ تمرة فأدخلت إصبعي في حلقه فأخرجتها قبل أن يبتلعها، ولما بكى ولدي من الجوع، قلت له : أما تستحي من وقوفي أمام الله سارقا؟.. فانظروا كيف كان هذا المسلم حريصا على ألا يدخل جوف أبنائه الحرام لعلمه ما يخلفه من أثر سلبي عليهم وأبسطها ان يميت قلوب ابنائه بهذا المشرب الحرام
ما صحة هذه القصة ؟

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

هذه القصة ذكرها البكري (ت 1310) في "إعانة الطالبين على حل ألفاظ فتح المعين" (3/293)، ولم أجدها في شيء من دواوين الإسلام المعتبرة، والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

وإياك أخي الغالي/ أبو أنس.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وذكرها أيضا عبد الرحمن الصفوري ت 894 في "نزهة المجالس ومنتخب النفائس" 1 / 206.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

فتح الله عليك شيخنا أبا مالك المديني.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

قصة أبي دجانة، ونخلة اليهودي.
 289989

السؤال
أريد أن أسأل عن مدي صحة هذه القصة : اعتاد أبو دجانة أن يكون في صلاة الفجر خلف الرسول الكريم ، ولكنه ما كاد ينهي صلاته حتى يخرج من المسجد مسرعا ، فلفت ذلك نظر الرسول الكريم ، فاستوقفه يوما ، وسأله قائلا : ( يا أبا دجانة ، أليس لك عند الله حاجة ؟) قال أبو دجانة: بلى يا رسول الله ، ولا أستغنى عنه طرفة عين . فقال النبى : ( إذن لماذا لا تنتظر حتى تختم الصلاة معنا ، وتدعو الله بما تريد ؟ ) قال أبو دجانة: السبب فى ذلك أن لى جارا من اليهود ، له نخلة فروعها في صحن بيتى ، فإذا ما هبت الريح ليلا أسقطت رطبها عندي ، فترانى أخرج من المسجد مسرعا لأجمع ذلك الرطب ، وأرده إلى صاحبه قبل أن يستيقظ أطفالى ، فيأكلون منه وهم جياع ، وأقسم لك يا رسول الله أننى رأيت أحد أولادي يمضغ تمرة من هذا الرطب فأدخلت أصبعى في حلقه ، وأخرجتها قبل أن يبتلعها ، ولما بكى ولدي قلت له: أما تستحى من وقوفى أمام الله سارقا ؟ ولما سمع أبو بكر ما قاله أبو دجانة ، ذهب إلى اليهودي ، واشترى منه النخلة ، ووهبها لأبى دجانة وأولاده ، وعندما علم اليهودي بحقيقة الأمر أسرع بجمع أولاده وأهله، وتوجه بهم إلى النبى معلنا دخولهم الإسلام " ؟
نص الجواب

الحمد لله

هذه القصة لا أصل لها ، وقد ذكر نحوها الصفوري في "نزهة المجالس ومنتخب النفائس" (1/ 206)، ونصها عنده:

" كان في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل يقال له أبو دجانة، فإذا صلى الصبح خرج من المسجد سريعا، ولم يحضر الدعاء، فسأله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك، فقال: جاري له نخلة يسقط رطبها في داري ليلا من الهواء، فأسبق أولادي قبل أن يستيقظوا، فأطرحه في داره، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لصاحبها: ( بعني نخلتك بعشر نخلات في الجنة، عروقها من ذهب أحمر، وزبرجد أخضر، وأغصانها من اللؤلؤ الأبيض ) فقال: لا أبيع حاضرا بغائب، فقال أبو بكر: قد اشتريتها منه بعشر نخلات في مكان كذا، ففرح المنافق ووهب النخلة التي في داره لأبي دجانة، وقال لزوجته: قد بعت هذه النخلة لأبي بكر بعشر نخلات في مكان كذا، وهي داري، فلا ندفع لصاحبها إلا القليل، فلما نام تلك الليلة وأصبح، وجد النخلة قد تحولت من داره إلى دار أبي دجانة ".

هكذا ذكرها ، ولم يُحل على مصدرها، وحري بها أن يكون لا أصل لها، لما فيها من الركاكة.

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:

" والأحاديث الموضوعة عليها ظلمة وركاكة ومجازفات باردة، تنادي على وضعها واختلاقها على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " انتهى من "المنار المنيف" (ص 50)

ثم ذكر جملة من الأمور الكلية، التي يعرف بها كون الحديث موضوعا ، ومنها : " ركاكة ألفاظ الحديث، وسماجتها، بحيث يمجها السمع، ويدفعها الطبع، ويسمج معناها للفطن " .

انتهى من "المنار المنيف" (ص 99) .

والصفوري ليس من العلماء المحققين، وإنما هو رجل أديب، يسوق في كتابه هذا الكثير من الأحاديث والحكايات المنكرة ، فلا يعتمد عليه.

لكن روى أحمد في المسند (12482)، وابن حبان (7159)، عَنْ أَنَسٍ، أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَالَ: " يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ: إِنَّ لِفُلَانٍ نَخْلَةً، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُ حَائِطِي بِهَا، فَأْمُرْهُ أَنْ يُعْطِيَنِي حَتَّى أُقِيمَ حَائِطِي بِهَا، فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ( أَعْطِهَا إِيَّاهُ بِنَخْلَةٍ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ) فَأَبَى، فَأَتَاهُ أَبُو الدَّحْدَاحِ فَقَالَ: بِعْنِي نَخْلَتَكَ بِحَائِطِي ، فَفَعَلَ، فَأَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، إِنِّي قَدِ ابْتَعْتُ النَّخْلَةَ بِحَائِطِي. قَالَ: فَاجْعَلْهَا لَهُ، فَقَدْ أَعْطَيْتُكَهَا  . فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ( كَمْ مِنْ عَذْقٍ رَدَاحٍ لِأَبِي الدَّحْدَاحِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ) قَالَهَا مِرَارًا.

وصححه محققو المسند على شرط مسلم.

وينظر للفائدة جواب السؤال رقم : (87565).

والله تعالى أعلم.
https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/2899...88%D8%AF%D9%8A

----------

